# 1973 Orange Fastback



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 1, 2019)

Been looking for a orange one for awhile finally came up with one , will need a little to get it back to where it should be


----------



## jrcarz (Jun 2, 2019)

Wow What a find ! 
Is that Sunset Orange?


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jun 2, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Praster89 (Aug 23, 2019)

That thing is bad.. I’ve been looking for one for years. Love sunset orange


----------



## 70 Fastback (Sep 18, 2019)

Wow, better shape than my 70 yellow Fastback. Have fun.


----------

